# DYNASTY



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

here it is fellas.................................. run what ya brung, see ya at the finish line :biggrin: dec. 25th  



there is a cut off date of oct. 1st to join in.


lets see what ya got fellas


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

either this or a 92 caprice.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 20 2009, 09:05 AM~15132238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS!!


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

I may not finish due to real life issues, but I'm in.

My junkyard rat.









WIP shots
http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g73/Jant...0%20Ford%20Rat/


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres mine few builds, first one called Old Skoolin U

















and since we're pulling shit out of the wood works, the crewzer will be appearing in this lil challenge. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the crew cab chevy has a half-circle notch in the back (i redid the notch this morning for something sleeker and lower for a possible bike to sit in there) :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres what im doin


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

CHEVYGUY IS HERE, ok i got a chevy to do, i had started this build awhile back but this is how far i got with it and then put it back into the box, so since i'm new to LIL, i will pull it back outa the box and do my best to build one of the best models i have ever built. this is my first build under the DYNASTY name, so i am calling it the DYNASTY CLUB TRUCK. enjoy.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i hope someone does a ford..wait, the rat rod is ford based... we are chevy heavy it looks like :biggrin: And i dont even like chevys and damned if i dont have 3 on the bench. :uh:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hay slammd i love the dually with the top cut off, and the other 4-door chevy is bad ass lookn, but i love the dually.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

well i think ima finish this up, sence its already painted  

there is still a way to go with this one tho.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i removed those pesky things that keep a good truck from being grounded.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i worked on the bed a bit last night


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Id have to agree this is going to be "Chevy heavy" but its all good.Ill be posting up some pics in the next few days.Work is a bitch...LOL.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 20 2009, 09:23 PM~15135938
> *well i think ima finish this up, sence its already painted
> 
> there is still a way to go with this one tho.
> ...


You BETTER finish that thing.Looks too good to sit there undone.Like I said if you need anything to finish it lemme know Ive got the whole damn kit sitting there.Later.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's my entry homies! 

It's gonna be a (very)mild custom.

I've had this thing around for years and this is the perfect excuse to get it built!

Now I gotta pic some colors out :uh: !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^  

I,m in :cheesy: 

have to think about the model to open ....... :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 21 2009, 11:11 AM~15139915
> *You BETTER finish that thing.Looks too good to sit there undone.Like I said if you need anything to finish it lemme know Ive got the whole damn kit sitting there.Later.
> *






:biggrin: thanks brother.

let me see what all i need, i might be hittin you up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 21 2009, 12:45 PM~15140667
> *Here's my entry homies!
> 
> It's gonna be a (very)mild custom.
> ...






:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is what i got done this morning, it does not take long to get an out line of the frame, and the notches started, now for the fun part, cutting out the notches and starting the suspension for the rear.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice! how bout some step by steps, because notches always have given me trouble  and any bit of help would be great


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 20 2009, 07:16 PM~15135866
> *hay slammd i love the dually with the top cut off, and the other 4-door chevy is bad ass lookn, but i love the dually.
> *



can ya believe that 95% of it is scratchbuilt and most of it was built within a month. :biggrin:

cant say ive ever seen a notch been done like that, mines alot simplier than that obviously. I gotta get a shot of mine tonight.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is the only way i have figured out to do a notch. if u have a better way i would love to see it. cause the way i do it, it takes alot of cutting and pieceing together. when i get it finished i will post a pic of it. so far i have built around 10 model notches like this and it's been working so far but easier is better. thanks


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 20 2009, 09:23 PM~15135938
> *well i think ima finish this up, sence its already painted
> 
> there is still a way to go with this one tho.
> ...



Thats a baaaad mutha(shut yo mouth) ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 21 2009, 05:33 PM~15143177
> *Thats a baaaad mutha(shut yo mouth) !  :biggrin:
> *





lol thanks bro, hope to get it done soon, maybe by the toledo show


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

here is what i am bring to the table...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

gonna be a good buildoff alot of badass builds


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

made a bench seat!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That looks good homie !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 21 2009, 06:12 PM~15144769
> *That looks good homie !
> *


X2!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm in and here's what I am going to try and finish
it's got a long way to go.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 21 2009, 08:27 PM~15145605
> *I'm in and here's what I am going to try and finish
> it's got a long way to go.
> 
> ...


 :0 why u got jeffs monte!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 21 2009, 08:28 PM~15145621
> *:0 why u got jeffs monte!!
> *


oooooh I dont know ???????? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok [email protected] this is for you, this is how i have been building notches, others may build there diff from mine but this is the way that works for me. lol








u would still need to bondo it all up and sand it down but i wanted to show u this before i do all of that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 21 2009, 09:47 PM~15145884
> *ok [email protected] this is for you, this is how i have been building notches, others may build there diff from mine but this is the way that works for me. lol
> 
> 
> ...






shit..................... that seams doable :biggrin: thanks brother


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 21 2009, 09:27 PM~15145605
> *I'm in and here's what I am going to try and finish
> it's got a long way to go.
> 
> ...





getter done play boi, do that paint job some justice


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok got the notches in and put the frame under it to check to make sure it still fits, now i gota do something about that big hole in the bed. and start working on the front.








hay [email protected] no problem anytime i can help im there. the way i do notches is not hard, it just takes a little work to make them look good. so far they been working for me.---lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 21 2009, 08:27 PM~15145605
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a bad butt paint job !!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 22 2009, 09:33 AM~15151478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hood looks great! im in the process of shaving the "lump" off one for my american woman inspired 67


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 22 2009, 03:27 AM~15145605
> *I'm in and here's what I am going to try and finish
> it's got a long way to go.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

A lot of good work goin on here. Keep it up brothers.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Sep 22 2009, 03:52 PM~15153632
> *A lot of good work goin on here. Keep it up brothers.
> *




:uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

chevyguy: my frames arent all easy, the one on orange crush, the backhalf was done with prebent plastic sprue, cut apart & put back together into a wild design that even works for moveable suspension. Thanks again Jake... :biggrin: 

















Now as for most of my builds, i use 1/4" square tubing in either plastic or aluminum, but aluminum can be a real bitch to work with. Recently ive been doing half/half of square tubing and plastic sprue and getting these results.



































this ones pretty explanatory, i cut a piece of sprue that was well long enuf -6 inches-, cut a hole into the square tubing in place big enuf for the sprue to go into snugly (a dremel is perfect for this), then took the sprue which was cut of tabs and sanded down smooth...take a lighter & warm it up and use a 1 oz paint bottle to get the radius you see X 2, it'll give me 1/4" room for the bags to go under a tab & and on top of the axle itself. (this is called doin your homework)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

made some hinges for the hood, easy task.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah the way u do notches is a little harder then mine, i use a mini hack saw that i bought at a auto parts store to cut my frame and stuff. make sure if you want to buy a mini hack saw it's the metal one not the plastic one caues u will use the plastic one 3 times and it will break, trust me. lol
but i do like your notches they look good.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not really harder to do..easierand a ton cheaper. I have a metal one already, been using it for nearly 10 years now (never have changed the original blade), but your absolute best thing to buy for notches is a 45/180 degree mitre saw, your cuts are always straight, no guess work...awesome piece. I do it this way, cuz round notches are harder to do and not so sought out to be done over and over.

Haha, you'd die to see my canti-levered, caddy STS front clip swap chevy dually (with 5th wheel attachment) Ill get a pic of that, or..let me bump up my showcase..you can drool thru that. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Wrong thread! My bad!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

so what are the guidelines for this build? is it just a "finish what you started" type of build?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 22 2009, 11:36 PM~15158756
> *so what are the guidelines for this build? is it just a "finish what you started" type of build?
> *


bring anything really, open a new kit if you want, or pull a project out from the back and dust it off and finish it, deadline to enter is oct.1st bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

a good chance to finish up those particular rides that havent seen right attention in a few month..years...*cough Jake cough*... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2009, 07:55 PM~15159073
> *bring anything really, open a new kit if you want, or pull a project out from the back and dust it off and finish it, deadline to enter is oct.1st bro
> *


okay. i'm gonna work on a pontiac 2+2. my girlfriend showed me a dark purple nail polish that she wants to do for one of the cars she wants done. i think i'm going to us the color for the build.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hay slammd i would like to see this sts dually. and what's your showcase called and i will go check it out. and show me a pic of that mitre saw u speak of. i would like to see what it looks like so i know what i'm looking for when i go to buy one. thanks


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 23 2009, 05:55 AM~15159073
> *bring anything really, open a new kit if you want, or pull a project out from the back and dust it off and finish it, deadline to enter is oct.1st bro
> *


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is what i got done on the frame, i still need to do some work on the front, i did prime it so i could see if i needed to do more work on the frame.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i got started on the bed, still got some more work to do in the bed but this is the start of the dog house.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Sep 23 2009, 09:27 AM~15162077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie.You Better bring your A game cause Im moppin the florr with all the Bs...and Cs...and...Well Im tryin to talk shit...and its not workin....


Goes off in the corner....


LOL...Looks good man.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lol good luck with that shit talking. lol and i have my A-GAME on. cause being the new guy i have too.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is what i got done this morning, i did finish smoothing up the bed floor. not going to smoothe the sides caues i like the lines onit.








and this is the motor im going to use. it's a 327 outa the camero model that i had laying around and i added the air scoop to it. i like the way it looks so im going with it. lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good chevyguy...i also use a mitre box and saw to do my frames its alot easier to get everthing go and starait and while we showin how we notch ill show how i did the frame for the crew
first i cut 3 peices per side and rearanged can be a square notch or a trapzoid stly notch








here it is glued together
















the front


















o and brian ima goto my storage unit and see if i can find one to pull out maby this....


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

a f*cking dynasty build off? damm all these cars look sick

dude..i should jump on it..havent build anything in a minute


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 23 2009, 10:28 AM~15163488
> *lookin good chevyguy...i also use a mitre box and saw to do my frames its alot easier to get everthing go and starait and while we showin how we notch ill show how i did the frame for the crew
> first i cut 3 peices per side and rearanged can be a square notch or a trapzoid stly notch
> 
> ...


NICE WORK BRO


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 22 2009, 08:33 AM~15151478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 AM WORKING ON ONE TOO


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 23 2009, 11:18 AM~15163966
> *NICE WORK BRO
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 23 2009, 02:25 PM~15164045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is some good looking work. Very inspiring.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hay kykustoms i like your notches but do you have a problem keeping them lined up while putting all those parts together. looks like it would be easy to get them crooked, or outa square??????


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 23 2009, 01:25 PM~15164045
> *:0 AM WORKING ON ONE TOO
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad a$$ !!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 23 2009, 03:22 PM~15166281
> *hay kykustoms i like your notches but do you have a problem keeping them lined up while putting all those parts together. looks like it would be easy to get them crooked, or outa square??????
> *


naw with a miter box cutting them they come out nice and clean as long as they are the same length its not usually a problem...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the pics of the STS are in my showcase (slammdsonomas showcase), not sure what page...dont matter, full of trucks, all modified.

the mitre saw is good on quite a few things, except i wish mine cut for in between 45's & 180's, since i step outta the building box a few times. :biggrin: 

I managed to do literally nothing on plastic today except cut the entire front bed out of the crewzer to put in a clear piece for all the compressors/lines/tanks to be seen. added pieces to the frame of the crew cab, and made a rolling chassis of the 69 camaro im working on. Oh and the tailgate on the crew cab is totally fucked up...the body lines dont match up at all, so i shaved down 1/32" or so on sandpaper to no avail...anyone else had that problem?

And yes James, (darkside), i got two sets of tail lights, thanks again bro! Now, should i do like the truck thats 1:1 & smoke them black or shave the entire thing? Damned decisions!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 23 2009, 07:35 PM~15168742
> *the pics of the STS are in my showcase (slammdsonomas showcase), not sure what page...dont matter, full of trucks, all modified.
> 
> the mitre saw is good on quite a few things, except i wish mine cut for in between 45's & 180's, since i step outta the building box a few times. :biggrin:
> ...


Kool. I would smoke the lights. Everybody does shaved tails lately, plus if you are doing this close the real deal, then I wouldnt shave them.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Those scratched chassis' are looking tough, tough enough for a 4x4. I'm not seeing any suspension. Are you guys gonna go with a four link with bags or coil-overs? I'm new to the whole low-low scene so I was just wondering.

My wife has agreed to let me pack the hobby table last so I'm still plugging away.

Starting to detail the engine and the interior is coming along. I'm not sure about the dash yet. I might scratch one out and give it a metallic look like you might do if you were building a junkyard rod, but didn't have a dash that would work. Gonna add a skull head shifter if I can get my hands on a skull head. I'm gonna head down to the local gamers store and see if I can find some skeleton gaming figures that would work. Starting the fuel lines tonight too I think. Be cool.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

what are u using for spark plug wire's and were do i get some????
i don't think im using that motor that i posted a pic of, caues i found another one i like better, but would like to put spark plug wires onit. thanks.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

jantrix i am going to do all working suspension on mine with 4 links...and for a skull head shifter theres a hotwheel called "rigor motor" that has headlights shaped like skulls if u can find one you will have 2 skulls for shifters...
chevyguy i dunno what he uses for plug wires but if you have an old wired playstation controler or similar gaming controler there is like 8 diff color wires that are pretty descent sized for plug wires thats what i been using for awhile now


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

I think i,m throw in a 93" Bubble IMPALA

PICS SOON ... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

parts by parks sells wired package, coil, wires & distributor in different colors. May check with phatras, or scalelows for some of that shizzznit. :biggrin:


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

The spark plug wires are .030 gauge wrapping wire from Radio Shack. It comes in 50' rolls for about four bucks and comes in 4-5 colors at about $4 a roll. For $20 you'll have enough for decades to come. As for scale it is a little large. If you get a prewired distributor or Detail Master ignition wire it comes in the proper scale gauge, howeveer I find it doesn't look as good as the .030 gauge. The distrubutor is just a quarter inch of styrene tubing with nine wires sticking up out of it. It might not be as "detailed" as a milled billet aftermarket distributor, but I think it looks just fine. I try to work on a budget so most of the aftermarket stuff is not for me.

You can see the roll in the pic with the interior.

KY, I'm looking forward to see that.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

if i dont have the aftermarket stuff on hand i look for somethign thats electric that dont run or dont NEED to run. Open it up and take the wires out. Ive busted down a fax machine to get the hardware out of it before, it had braided wire in it, came in handy!

I now have one drawer full of different sized wire of every color, some more pliable (bendable) than others. Also, the computer mother boards do come in handy, some of the smaller sized things work as fuel filters, breather caps, external fuel pumps for drag cars...depends on how far ya let your imagination wander


AND IVE BEEN THERE WANDERING


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 23 2009, 11:25 AM~15164045
> *:0 AM WORKING ON ONE TOO
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I would love to paint my 1/12 version like that one!!!


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay engine is near done. If the velocity horns look different sizes its because they are. I, however did not notice this until I was painting them. I worried about if for a while, but they are the best looking stacks I have, and figure, what the hell it's a rat rod.

EDIT: 6:15am Oh man, up all night. I have completely rethought my exhaust idea. Original thought was to run standard headers to exhaust which would run to the rear and exit through the taillight opening. This would have been very labor intensive which runs counter to the original quick & easy build idea. After robbing some pro-mod headers from an old abandoned project, I've come up with something cool and very rat-rod. Gonna run open headers that point forward and then double back and dump out and down. I have one header done, now I just need to get lucky and duplicate the other exactly. I'll try it when I'm fresh and not seeing double like now. G'night.










After finishing the engine, I realized a hood just isn't gonna work, so I cut it down into this lil grill thingamajig.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for telling me how and were to get spark plug wires. it's been a big help. thanks


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got started on the bodydropped cab floor. just testing stuff out and posting pic's as i go.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is the new motor im going to use. it's a 427 outa the 67 impala model.








i think it looks alot better then the 327 i was going to use. and once i get the spark plug wires onit, it will look even better.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lookin good fellas. But i dont tihnk ima be workin on mine too much for a while, waiting on parts from modelhaus and the model car garage, and i also needa get some activator for my clear.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 25 2009, 08:39 AM~15182567
> *lookin good fellas. But i dont tihnk ima be workin on mine too much for a while, waiting on parts from modelhaus and the model car garage, and i also needa get some activator for my clear.
> *



Me too ! they take so long with their orders! :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this is my first time ordering from modelhaus, and my second time from the mcg, though i dont remember what i bought but i was already signed up to the site when i placed my order :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 25 2009, 06:57 AM~15180674
> *Man, I would love to paint my 1/12 version like that one!!!
> *



I,m building 1/12 side skirts already


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 25 2009, 07:02 AM~15182647
> *I,m building 1/12 side skirts already
> *


I need!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 25 2009, 04:15 PM~15182728
> *I need!!  :biggrin:
> *


Ok 2 sets


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 25 2009, 07:20 AM~15182754
> *Ok 2 sets
> *


I have a convertible '67 in the works, reworking the trunk area.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 25 2009, 07:48 AM~15182233
> *this is the new motor im going to use. it's a 427 outa the 67 impala model.
> 
> 
> ...





looks real good




and everyone is doin some real nice work, keep it up, hopefully i can get to sit down at the bench soon, with another wedding and heading to that show here in pittsburgh on sunday, this weekend dont look to bright for the bench lol


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Chev, glad I could help with the wiring tip. Here's another. Try some Tenax plastic weld. For unpainted styrene it's the bomb. It's much less messy than CA glues when you are doing styrene surgery like so.



> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 25 2009, 07:12 AM~15182149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 25 2009, 08:59 AM~15182641
> *this is my first time ordering from modelhaus, and my second time from the mcg, though i dont remember what i bought but i was already signed up to the site when i placed my order :biggrin:
> *


MCG's time frame is better. Modelhaus takes all feakin' day !!! I guess thats how it is when you got all of them orders! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Sep 25 2009, 04:43 PM~15185840
> *Chev, glad I could help with the wiring tip. Here's another. Try some Tenax plastic weld. For unpainted styrene it's the bomb. It's much less messy than CA glues when you are doing styrene surgery like so.
> *







where can we find this stuff bro?

got a pic of the bottle ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 25 2009, 04:08 PM~15186050
> *MCG's time frame is better. Modelhaus takes all feakin' day !!!  I guess thats how it is when you got all of them orders! :biggrin:
> *


ohh yeah. i ordered like 25 bucks worth of stuff and still had shipping to cover too.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 25 2009, 05:13 PM~15186114
> *where can we find this stuff bro?
> 
> got a pic of the bottle ?*


This the stuff. http://www.hobbymasters.com/tenaxplasticwe...cementglue.aspx
I get it at my LHS. It basicy melts the two pieces together. For unpainted styrene its very good. It's a liquid so you'll need a brush or dropper to apply it. Tamiya also has a version of this I'm told. The great thing about this stuff is that it wicks into the space between the two parts and does a great job bonding without residue.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Sep 25 2009, 07:41 PM~15187212
> *This the stuff. http://www.hobbymasters.com/tenaxplasticwe...cementglue.aspx
> I get it at my LHS. It basicy melts the two pieces together. For unpainted styrene its very good. It's a liquid so you'll need a brush or dropper to apply it. Tamiya also has a version of this I'm told. The great thing about this stuff is that it wicks into the space between the two parts and does a great job bonding without residue.
> *





ahhh yea they do have that at my hobby shop too, but i use the plastruct plastic weld, it doesnt haze either, pretty good


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the tip on the weld stuff, i knew there had to be something better then super glue. caues after i use super glue i have to sand,sand,sand to make the stuff smooth out. and i hate the white haze it leaves on every thing it touches.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok got the body molding sanded off, got the roll pan molded in, and got the inside of the bed all smoothed out. so with that much work done i went ahead and primed it. primer will always tell ya how much more body work u got to do. and i can see that i got a little more in the bed. man i love a model layed out in primer. lol


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 25 2009, 04:21 PM~15182760
> *I have a convertible '67 in the works, reworking the trunk area.
> *



Man looking forward to that 67"


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

I just found out another cool use for the plastic weld liquids. Ever sand off a door handle or something and the ghost of it keeps coming back through the primer? Put a drop of the plastic weld over the area that is ghosting (bare plastic) sand smooth after the liquid has evaporated and the plastic has re-hardened and the ghost will not come back.

I have yet to try this, but I have the info from a reliable source.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good chevyguy i to am a fan of a primer body layim rocker lol

well ill be moving next weekend so i wont have much model time for awhile but ill have a 2 car garage so ill be able to setup a nice little working area so no more packing all my shit up when im done building now maby i can be more motivated...i do plan on getting the crew in primer and possiblly a little color if im lucky


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Its official...Im using the Ghevy truck....

Started by cutting the rear wheel wells off and making the holes open for bigger wheels>
















Thinking of using these wheels and doing a lowrod type build..









May have to cut across bed floor for axle clearance....









Next going to remove front wheel wells.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

72s lookin good so far doodz

i got my body in primer neads a lil bit more mud work but its close to paint ima try to get it in paint before i move


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 26 2009, 08:08 PM~15194842
> *72s lookin good so far doodz
> 
> i got my body in primer neads a lil bit more mud work but its close to paint ima try to get it in paint before i move
> ...


DAAAMN.That shit looks GREEEEAT!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin good doodz and jake...what rims are those from?

tomorrow i gotta slide by a parts store so i can get some bleach-wite for the crew cab, so i can primer it. 

A side note, if anyone of yall are on the PS3 network and downloaded GT5 demo..im probably whupping your ass on time trial..as of yesterday, i was ranked #1 in the world with a time of 1.09.600 with a 04" Lancer Evo. And thats why i havent been doing shit with plastic. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy: got my PE shit today and some activator :biggrin:
so be on the lookout for updates tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

the duallys lookn good kykustomes.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 26 2009, 10:44 PM~15195804
> *:cheesy: got my PE shit today and some activator :biggrin:
> so be on the lookout for updates tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just sprayed it and my caprice n now im all :420: :420:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Aiight....Here we go....I aint fuggin around this time...LOL.
Went from this....










To this:

























To this:

































And this is what Im looking for......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy: by far one of my favorite chevrolet truck years! 69-72!
are you using that grille?


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 26 2009, 11:39 PM~15196239
> *:cheesy: by far one of my favorite chevrolet truck years! 69-72!
> are you using that grille?
> *


Yessir...I built one of these YEARS ago and did the roll pan and custom grill.Im going O.G. this time.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow. We gonna have some low trucks for this build off. Good thing we don't have to haul nothin'. My ol junkyard rat is gonna stick out like Sabrina Sabrok at a PTA meeting. 

Seriously though, some good work going on here.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 26 2009, 11:44 PM~15196294
> *Yessir...I built one of these YEARS ago and did the roll pan and custom grill.Im going O.G. this time.
> *


in the same boat, almost.
im getting a GMC jimmy, and i wanna transform it into a blazer, and i need an OG bumper.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2009, 12:02 AM~15196462
> *in the same boat, almost.
> im getting a GMC jimmy, and i wanna transform it into a blazer, and i need an OG bumper.
> *


If the roll pan and custom grill will work for you....you can have them.I know its not "O.G." but I dont need it.I dont know if it will work but you are welcome to it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nahh, if i had the OG one though i would cut the grille out and get a photoetch one, since the kit one is too shallow.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2009, 12:06 AM~15196498
> *nahh, if i had the OG one though i would cut the grille out and get a photoetch one, since the kit one is too shallow.
> *


Its cool.I still feel bad about the Glasshouse...LOL.I bet SOMEBODY has one sittin on their shelf.Im going to make that right one day....you still looking for some Escalade Uptown wheels?Seems like I saw you asking for them....OR maybe the charger....I cant remember.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

it was the charger ones, but they aint important anymore though.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2009, 12:12 AM~15196566
> *it was the charger ones, but they aint important anymore though.
> *


Okay....Ive got all them shits.

Page 8.Yeah baby..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Ohh yeah. its tomorrow. :biggrin:
























































and yeah its still wet in these pics obviously.
i love te color!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is a nice color bro. Looks good so far.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks for the props guys...and brian the wheels are from the pete 359


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

as it sits now, i have a standard cab 84 chevy cab, and a resin dually bed slapped together with a mock up set of the same rims on it...so it may get built with pete 359 rims on it.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

you should do a square body version of the crewzer lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i finally got some color on the crewcab im undecided on any gaphics or anything maky 2 tone i dunno...


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 27 2009, 07:51 PM~15201127
> *i finally got some color on the crewcab im undecided on any gaphics or anything maky 2 tone i dunno...
> 
> 
> ...


Color is looking great man.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 27 2009, 09:28 AM~15198225
> *as it sits now, i have a standard cab 84 chevy cab, and a resin dually bed slapped together with a mock up set of the same rims on it...so it may get built with pete 359 rims on it.
> *


I want to see pics of this one.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 27 2009, 05:51 PM~15201127
> *i finally got some color on the crewcab im undecided on any gaphics or anything maky 2 tone i dunno...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks really good so far bro!


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Quick update. Engines done. I think it is sufficiently ratty, yes? 



















The headers were a whole lot of fun to do. They are a pro-mod header backwards. The bend and straight section are heavy gauge copper wire. A small aluminum exhaust tip finishes it off. I painted the heat wrap a color that looks right, and works with the colors of the build. Due to the copper, the headers are very heavy so I pinned the header flanges to the block. I'm near done mechanically so I'm working on the rear end now.

I've decided to add a luggage rack and perhaps a package trunk like those that used to come on the back of cars with rumble seats. Something like this, but it will be on top of the rear end and not so huge.









More soon.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Sep 27 2009, 11:57 PM~15204514
> *Quick update. Engines done. I think it is sufficiently ratty, yes?
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS LOOKING COOL


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ky the dually looks good i like that color.
jantrix the headers are bad azz, really mean lookn


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is what i got done on the interior, i finished the trans hump. and went ahead and primed it so i could see how the work came out on the hump, i still got some work to do onit.








ok got the door cut off and i got a ruff suicide door hing in the works. i do not like this hing so i am aready working on a better one. i do not cut many doors open and this is my first attemp at a suicide door ever. so far i think its going pretty good. gota get the door jams in and fix the interor to fit it, at first i was not going to open the doors, but i have the time in this build off so why not.lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 



lookin good fellas!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks for the props guys...jantrix those headers are cool pretty unique...chevyguy floors lookin good and doors look good so far to


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2009, 01:50 AM~15196828
> *Ohh yeah. its tomorrow. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what type of paint is that? i its almost dead on the color of my old regal that i am going to get building a replica of soon.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

duplicolor camel brown


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 28 2009, 09:00 PM~15211745
> *duplicolor camel brown
> *


cool thanks.....btw rides lookin sweet man :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Gonna finish this IMPALA with PRESIDENT TOP


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 29 2009, 10:25 AM~15217070
> *Gonna finish this IMPALA with PRESIDENT TOP
> 
> 
> *


I can tell you live in Amsterdam...LOL.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 29 2009, 06:11 PM~15217420
> *I can tell you live in Amsterdam...LOL.
> *


Your Welcome Homie uffin: uffin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 29 2009, 09:11 AM~15217420
> *I can tell you live in Amsterdam...LOL.
> *


You mean that resin reefer accessoire? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 29 2009, 04:25 PM~15217070
> *Gonna finish this IMPALA with PRESIDENT TOP
> 
> 
> *


LIKE THAT FLAVOR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 29 2009, 01:16 PM~15218471
> *LIKE THAT FLAVOR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



X 2 !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 29 2009, 09:48 AM~15217695
> *You mean that resin reefer accessoire? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

looks like everyones bustin ass & takin names except myself. Orange crush is out, due to flaky ass paint. The color that was on it flaked off when i tried to put masking tape on it ...and the top broke again right where i put the fucker together, so yet more bullshit problems from that truck.

Ran out of stuff to do teh A-arms up front on the crew cab, ill be goin with a movable suspension up front probably. Im lookin at the rearend of Cadzilla, and thinkin of doin negative camber & movable A-arms in the rear as well...

Crewzer it getting prepped for paint, bodywork is a must to get straight, think i may start with a Viper GTS blue peral & add from there..4-5 colors afterwards maybe. Still lookin at old magazine & letting ideas run wild on the brain.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 29 2009, 10:17 PM~15223195
> *looks like everyones bustin ass & takin names except myself.  Orange crush is out, due to flaky ass paint.  The color that was on it flaked off when i tried to put masking tape on it ...and the top broke again right where i put the fucker together, so yet more bullshit problems from that truck.
> 
> Ran out of stuff to do teh A-arms up front on the crew cab, ill be goin with a movable suspension up front probably.  Im lookin at the rearend of Cadzilla, and thinkin of doin negative camber & movable A-arms in the rear as well...
> ...



damn bri! that orange crush was bad ass there for a minute!  what kinda paint did you use on it? and did you clear it? 


and dont feel bad, i havent had time do shit on the elco!


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Workin Wed & Thurs (my last days) then packing for a move this weekend. Will be staying with family until we find a place. Junkyard rat is in primer and will stay that way for a while. Everyone be cool and I'll see ya in a few weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Sep 30 2009, 12:29 PM~15227854
> *Workin Wed & Thurs (my last days)  then packing for a move this weekend. Will be staying with family until we find a place. Junkyard rat is in primer and will stay that way for a while. Everyone be cool and I'll see ya in a few weeks.
> *





be cool brother, take your time and set up nice :biggrin: 


we will be here when you get back bro.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

been working on door jams and some interior trim pieces. kinda slow going but it's ok caues i want it done rite.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good chevyguy...i havnt done much on my truck since paint bout to start movin this weekend and soon as my model station is setup in the garage ill start to do some real work to the dooley...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 26 2009, 10:50 PM~15196828
> *Ohh yeah. its tomorrow. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

here is my entry for this buildoff..

im finally starting since i havent built anything in awhile, heres my Nissan GTR R35, Really basic build, clean paint job and a resin body kit to add the final touch...progress coming soon


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Oct 1 2009, 02:02 AM~15236762
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats gonna be baaaaad !


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Daaaamn everybody puttin in work!!Except Jeff.....Hmmmm.Show sumpin big homie.EVEN I have done something...LOL.Waiting on the weekend to come for this...Shaving all the trim,laying out the frame bits and pieces,final wheel decision.What you doin Dropped?Im just messing with you homie.Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Oct 1 2009, 09:50 AM~15237678
> *Daaaamn everybody puttin in work!!Except Jeff.....Hmmmm.Show sumpin big homie.EVEN I have done something...LOL.Waiting on the weekend to come for this...Shaving all the trim,laying out the frame bits and pieces,final wheel decision.What you doin Dropped?Im just messing with you homie.Good luck to everyone!!!
> *





:ugh: :scrutinize: :biggrin: 


its all good little homie :biggrin: all i have to do is detail the motor and interior, and touch up a couple things  

we have till xmas lol so ima take my time  make sure it turns out right ya dig  


no need to rush :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 1 2009, 09:06 AM~15237781
> *:ugh:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> its all good little homie :biggrin:  all i have to do is detail the motor and interior, and touch up a couple things
> 
> ...


 :uh: .....Make a list and check it TWICE.Im going to do damage on this.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Oct 1 2009, 12:13 PM~15238750
> *:uh: .....Make a list and check it TWICE.Im going to do damage on this.
> *





you keep talking big shit..................... wheres them pics at foo lol :biggrin: 



let the rest of the club see what your workin with over there


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ok fellas................. we have a couple more guys that are gonna join in on the build off, the C.M.B.I. crew will be joining the build off till xmas  

so they will be postin progress in this thread as well as dynasty, so show them guys some love fellas :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Guess Ill be the first CMBI guy to step on over and enter this.. 

I will be finishing a old project..









Its a full size dodge van.. its been painted with testors one shot.. The interior is bare as of now. Its been tubbed to fit 24s all around.

Also want to say thanks to Jeff and the whole Dynasty crew for letting us take part in there buildoff..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and im sure a shit load of subs and amps and tvs too huh :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 1 2009, 03:06 PM~15240180
> *Guess Ill be the first CMBI guy to step on over and enter this..
> 
> I will be finishing a old project..
> ...



:biggrin: its cool ricky :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 1 2009, 01:08 PM~15240193
> *and im sure a shit load of subs and amps and tvs too huh :0
> *


subs, amps, and tvs??? Where the hell am i ganna get any of those... LMAO... I was actually thinking of going one of two ways with the interior..
1. Completely stock looking..
2. two rows of benches in the back no middle seat to make a large open area, a big screen tv and playstation right behind the front seats and then tons of aluminum, pe, and resin goodies..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 1 2009, 03:13 PM~15240232
> *subs, amps, and tvs??? Where the hell am i ganna get any of those... LMAO... I was actually thinking of going one of two ways with the interior..
> 1. Completely stock looking..
> 2. two rows of benches in the back no middle seat to make a large open area, a big screen tv and playstation right behind the front seats and then tons of aluminum, pe, and resin goodies..
> *





ide like to see whats behind door number 2 please :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:biggrin: 


here we go boys!!!! posting pics in a min!  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 1 2009, 02:06 PM~15240180
> *Guess Ill be the first CMBI guy to step on over and enter this..
> 
> I will be finishing a old project..
> ...


 MAN I'M LIKING THIS VAN ! MPC RIGHT ? THEY HAD A CHEVY WINDOW VAN OUT TOO ABOUT THE SAME TIME ! MAN I WOULD LIKE TO FIND BOTH THESE KITS 1 DAY ! YOURS IS GOING TO HOT , AND WELL VERY DETAILED FROM THE SOUNDS OF YOUR POST !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

got mine in! 

might add another one too!  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GANGSTER!

WHATS THE TIME LINE FOR YOUR GUYS BUILD OFF ? JUST PUT THE DROP TOP IN SECOND STAGE PRIMER ! LOOKS READY TO MOVE ON TO THE 4DR ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GANGSTER!

WHATS THE TIME LINE FOR YOUR GUYS BUILD OFF ? JUST PUT THE DROP TOP IN SECOND STAGE PRIMER ! LOOKS READY TO MOVE ON TO THE 4DR ! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2009, 12:46 PM~15240505
> *GANGSTER!
> 
> WHATS THE  TIME  LINE  FOR  YOUR GUYS  BUILD  OFF ?  JUST  PUT THE  DROP  TOP  IN  SECOND  STAGE  PRIMER  !  LOOKS  READY  TO  MOVE  ON  TO  THE  4DR ! :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2009, 03:45 PM~15240490
> *GANGSTER!
> 
> WHATS THE  TIME  LINE  FOR  YOUR GUYS  BUILD  OFF ?  JUST  PUT THE  DROP  TOP  IN  SECOND  STAGE  PRIMER  !  LOOKS  READY  TO  MOVE  ON  TO  THE  4DR ! :biggrin:
> *





till christmas :biggrin: winner gets the hook-up lol


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 1 2009, 02:06 PM~15240170
> *ok fellas................. we have a couple more guys that are gonna join in on the build off,  the C.M.B.I. crew will be joining the build off till xmas
> 
> so they will be postin progress in this thread as well as dynasty, so show them guys some love fellas :biggrin:
> *


wassup CMBI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
glad your joinin in  :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 1 2009, 01:05 PM~15240671
> *wassup CMBI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> glad your joinin in    :thumbsup:
> *



we are glad to take part! thanks for the invite! 



gunna throw this in too! :biggrin: 


















:biggrin: 

im in a caddy mood! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 1 2009, 04:28 PM~15240892
> *we are glad to take part!  thanks for the invite!
> gunna throw this in too!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...





thats gonna be sick!


better get on it foo........................ getter done


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2009, 01:41 PM~15240455
> *MAN  I'M  LIKING THIS  VAN !  MPC RIGHT  ?  THEY  HAD  A  CHEVY  WINDOW  VAN  OUT  TOO  ABOUT THE  SAME TIME !  MAN  I  WOULD  LIKE  TO  FIND  BOTH  THESE  KITS  1  DAY !  YOURS  IS  GOING  TO  HOT  ,  AND  WELL    VERY  DETAILED  FROM THE  SOUNDS  OF  YOUR  POST !
> *


yup its the mpc kit.. its the one with that can be built stock or with 2 mid engines.. 

Ive been working on getting the chevy one as well.. I love the old school window vans..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 1 2009, 03:06 PM~15240180
> *Guess Ill be the first CMBI guy to step on over and enter this..
> 
> I will be finishing a old project..
> ...


When can we expect to see some updates on this?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

well i am going to put the 70 that i was gonna build on hold for awhile and finish this monte instead.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 1 2009, 12:06 PM~15240180
> *Guess Ill be the first CMBI guy to step on over and enter this..
> 
> I will be finishing a old project..
> ...


Thats bad ass!!! Been lookin for one of those for a while. Pricey as hell now.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 There is a grip of bad a$$ rides in here!!!!!!!!! cant wait to see progress on these rides..... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got a little more done on the interior trim pieces. still got some more work to do onit. but like i said just posting as i go. takes awhile to cut and trim pieces to fit.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 1 2009, 03:06 PM~15240170
> *ok fellas................. we have a couple more guys that are gonna join in on the build off,  the C.M.B.I. crew will be joining the build off till xmas
> 
> so they will be postin progress in this thread as well as dynasty, so show them guys some love fellas :biggrin:*



I think including CMBI is a great idea. Welcome to the build off.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Here is the build i am working on. Thanks to Dynasty for letting us C.M.B.I guys join in on the fun.
This is a replica build of a local truck that was here in Mi a while ago. I'm not shooting for the exact replica look but it will be close. I still have yet to find a 4 banger to put in it. Although like i said it wont be exact so i might squeeze in a 350. The bed is as far as i have gotten on it. The last time i touched it was around 6 months ago or so.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

im going to finish the dakota build here for you build off if it is ok... i just got the message that we were invited to build i your build off am i too late...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Oct 2 2009, 01:21 PM~15248770
> *im going to finish the dakota build here for you build off if it is ok... i just got the message that we were invited to build i your build off am i too late...
> *





your in big dawg :biggrin: post up what ya got.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn things just got alot more interesting...nice builds guys


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 1 2009, 12:06 PM~15240170
> *ok fellas................. we have a couple more guys that are gonna join in on the build off,  the C.M.B.I. crew will be joining the build off till xmas
> 
> so they will be postin progress in this thread as well as dynasty, so show them guys some love fellas :biggrin:
> *


thanks guys cant wait to start .
will post my project later


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

very small update, Its raining where i live and my landlords hate me spraying here, but... they are on holidays!! And a little rain doesnt scare me!!! got a bit done on the coupe!!


















:cheesy:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 1 2009, 11:42 AM~15238982
> *you keep talking big shit..................... wheres them pics at foo lol :biggrin:
> let the rest of the club see what your workin with over there
> *


Sorry for the delay.Friggin work sucks.I got a lil bit of shit done..
Hood and cab shaved...
putty put on places it needs to be...
Started raising bed floor....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well ill just say this week i ahvent touched shit. the crewzer and the crew cab has been sittin. Dont know if im goin thru a bad time or wheat, i cant get ideas to flow at all!! I sit and stare and nothing comes to mind on what to do next on ANYTHING. So if any of mine get done by xmas itll be a damned wonder--but dont count on it seriously.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 20 2009, 07:23 PM~15135938
> *well i think ima finish this up, sence its already painted
> 
> there is still a way to go with this one tho.
> ...


 Hey, Dropped, Is that two blower manifolds on one block?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 1 2009, 09:43 AM~15240472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that an RMR 58 suburban??? :0


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Little more work put in...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

RIDES ARE LOOKIN GOOD BROTHAS ...NICE WORK FROM EVERYONE UP IN HERE....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got some more trim pieces done, and got bondo onit. just got some sanding left to do, then primer.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Oct 4 2009, 08:49 AM~15261907
> *Little more work put in...
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Doodz


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 3 2009, 10:53 PM~15261541
> *is that an RMR 58 suburban???  :0
> *



 








:biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 4 2009, 02:01 PM~15263885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice advertisment in that pic. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 4 2009, 01:46 AM~15261487
> *Hey, Dropped, Is that two blower manifolds on one block?
> *





yes sir it is :biggrin: double trouble


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 4 2009, 02:17 PM~15263968
> *yes sir it is :biggrin:  double trouble
> *


You going to need a get in, sit down, and hold on decal on the dash.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 4 2009, 11:14 AM~15263950
> *Nice advertisment in that pic. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:tears: 

gotta be dunked.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 4 2009, 02:26 PM~15264037
> *
> 
> 
> ...





why what happened?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 4 2009, 02:19 PM~15263983
> *You going to need a get in, sit down, and hold on decal on the dash.
> *





or put a 100 dollar bill on the dash, and you try and grab it when i punch it lol


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 4 2009, 11:31 AM~15264074
> *why what happened?
> *



when i sprayed the body color, it wrinkled.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 4 2009, 02:45 PM~15264149
> *when i sprayed the body color, it wrinkled.
> *





 what primer and paint did you use bro?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 4 2009, 01:38 PM~15264703
> *  what primer and paint did you use bro?
> *


tamiya paint, same testors primer ive been using for years and never had a problem. Sprayed 4 cars this weekend with the same combo, just the caddy wrinkled.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 4 2009, 05:39 PM~15265014
> *tamiya paint, same testors primer ive been using for years and never had a problem.  Sprayed 4 cars this weekend with the same combo, just the caddy wrinkled.
> *





damn!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

I know that in late at showing my project.
I'm going to finish my 69 mustang


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 29 2009, 05:25 PM~15217070
> *Gonna finish this IMPALA with PRESIDENT TOP
> 
> 
> *



Painted this MICA SMOKESILVER with a BLACK PRESIDENT TOP   

{Pics Soon  }


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

ALRIGHT SO HERE IS WHAT I HAVE FOR THE BUILD OFF... I DIDNT GET IT FINISHED IN TIME FOR THE MINI TRUCKIN BUILD OFF I WAS WAY BUMMED BUT HERE WE GO.....


















THAT WHY I DIDNT FINISH HAD TO SAND DOWN THE BLUE BUBBLED SO I HAD TO STRIP AND REPUDDY AND HERE IS THE REST


















































SO THIS IS WERE I ENDED... I HOPE TO FINISH IT NOW THAT I HAVE FREE TIME....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that frame looks sick out back :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i was hoping to join in on this build, but the fuckin car has a blown head gasket. JUST MY FUCKIN LUCK :angry: getting new thermostat, flushing radiator, all kinds of shit and all goes down to the head gasket. been dumping & money in that bitch and getting me pissed off. :angry:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That whole frame looks sik.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 5 2009, 09:38 PM~15278592
> *i was hoping to join in on this build, but the fuckin car has a blown head gasket. JUST MY FUCKIN LUCK :angry: getting new thermostat, flushing radiator, all kinds of shit and all goes down to the head gasket. been dumping & money in that bitch and getting me pissed off. :angry:
> *



:uh: 


so does this mean my shits gunna be put on hold ? again? :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 5 2009, 11:40 PM~15278621
> *That whole frame looks sik.
> *


fawk yeah it do


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 6 2009, 02:03 AM~15275541
> *Painted this MICA SMOKESILVER with a BLACK PRESIDENT TOP
> 
> {Pics Soon  }
> *


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

the frame on that kota looks awesome.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THANKS GUYS..... I REALLY APPROPRIATE IT...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 6 2009, 12:41 AM~15278635
> *:uh:
> so does this mean my shits gunna be put on hold ? again?  :dunno:
> *





lol getter done mayne :biggrin: 




and lookin good fellas


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 6 2009, 04:02 PM~15280515
> *
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats a baaaaad asssss build homie!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 7 2009, 08:07 AM~15291488
> *
> *



this car is deadly!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ Thanks bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Oct 7 2009, 07:12 AM~15290582
> *THANKS GUYS..... I REALLY APPROPRIATE IT...
> *


hahah appropriate


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 7 2009, 04:07 PM~15291488
> *
> *


HOT.......... LIKE THE COLORS


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn alot been done since i been on lookin great guys...i havnt done anything to my dooley since i moved im in the process of building a desk to build on out of my oldest kids old bed lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

page 12..damn! well i guess count me out...im just not feeling like dealing with plastic for the moment. I cant seem to get the urge to even do anything with any of it right now. Maybe in a month or so..just cant seem to get ideas runnin thru my head for anything, and i dont wanna pressure myself with it--ill just crush it or sling it against a wall..and thats never a good outcome.

Ill keep up with the builds here, but im just not feeling like a build off like i was before.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well when u get into the mood again, slammdsonoma, just remember that the new guy is in it to win it, so it's just better that you sit this one out. lol


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 7 2009, 08:07 AM~15291488
> *
> *


GANGSTA!!! Nice going bro!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 7 2009, 05:07 PM~15291488
> *
> *


Clean work bro, I like that Chevy a lot!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

finally got alittle work in.... got the trunk mocked up a little


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks real good E :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 8 2009, 01:54 PM~15302697
> *looks real good E :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 8 2009, 04:45 AM~15300573
> *well when u get into the mood again, slammdsonoma, just remember that the new guy is in it to win it, so it's just better that you sit this one out. lol
> *


i hope that isnt a threat towards me, cuz id blow ya out the water with my hands tied behind my back, my eyes glued shut. If i were you, id be worried about the other guys around here..not me. Jake, Mike, Jeff and our rookie winner last year is the ones you need to worry about. 

I come back into it, believe me..YOUR ass is gonna get a build-off with me!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 8 2009, 09:08 PM~15306972
> *i hope that isnt a threat towards me, cuz id blow ya out the water with my hands tied behind my back, my eyes glued shut.  If i were you, id be worried about the other guys around here..not me.  Jake, Mike, Jeff and our rookie winner last year is the ones you need to worry about.
> 
> I come back into it, believe me..YOUR ass is gonna get a build-off with me!!
> *


wasnt that me? :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

must've been those shiny ass paint jobs you be layin down bro....downright professional!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:
awww shucks :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 8 2009, 10:14 PM~15307025
> *wasnt that me? :biggrin:
> *





yea that was you lol, dont get your head all big now :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 8 2009, 10:17 PM~15307053
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> awww shucks :biggrin:
> *





face all red and kickin rocks huh :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

truth kills man! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
shut up jeff you foo :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

so i wasnt feelin the trunk setup from earlier, so i redid it and think its gonna work much better. also finished up the engine for it.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

Damn bro that monte looks sick as hell..hella nice work.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 7 2009, 03:50 PM~15297092
> *page 12..damn!  well i guess count me out...im just not feeling like dealing with plastic for the moment.  I cant seem to get the urge to even do anything with any of it right now.  Maybe in a month or so..just cant seem to get ideas runnin thru my head for anything, and i dont wanna pressure myself with it--ill just crush it or sling it against a wall..and thats never a good outcome.
> 
> Ill keep up with the builds here, but im just not feeling like a build off like i was before.
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
WTF? wat a way for staff to show how to throw down....

other than that.... keep up the fukkin great work guys....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 9 2009, 02:03 AM~15309181
> *Damn bro that monte looks sick as hell..hella nice work.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

looking good boys all around :biggrin: 

slammed you'll get you groove back you got time to finish, this build off is helping me.  

Got some work done on the stang, chrome is almost done and the interior is started.


















well back to the table


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 9 2009, 07:57 AM~15309142
> *so i wasnt feelin the trunk setup from earlier, so i redid it and think its gonna work much better. also finished up the engine for it.
> 
> 
> ...




I,m feeling this MONTE :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

IMPALA PRESIDENT  

More foil and Caddy grill


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 9 2009, 06:30 AM~15310172
> *IMPALA PRESIDENT
> 
> More foil and Caddy grill
> ...


I would cut the grill...top looks to beefy..lowstyle grill would make things way more elegant.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 9 2009, 03:56 PM~15310330
> *I would cut the grill...top looks to beefy..lowstyle grill would make things way more elegant.
> *



This is the Custom grill maybe i try the smaller version


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 9 2009, 04:17 PM~15310405
> *This is the Custom grill maybe i try the smaller version
> *


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Lookin good up in hurrr.I would post sumthin BUT Im working too damn much to get anything done.BUT...Sat.Sun. Im off so Ill update my truck soon.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Oct 9 2009, 12:03 AM~15309480
> *looking good boys all around :biggrin:
> 
> slammed you'll get you groove back you got time to finish, this build off is helping me.
> ...



thanks man..at least a few of ya care im around..lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

all of the rollers are lookin' goooood!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the impala is lookin fuckin sweet SWEETDREAMER..NICE ASS WORK BROTHA.. :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 9 2009, 09:49 PM~15312772
> *the impala is lookin fuckin sweet SWEETDREAMER..NICE ASS WORK BROTHA.. :cheesy:
> *




Thanks bro....


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 5 2009, 08:41 PM~15278635
> *:uh:
> so does this mean my shits gunna be put on hold ? again?  :dunno:
> *


calm down, i'm going to pegasus tomorrow after work to pick up a starliner...unless you want me to pick up different car. i can still drive the caddy. i put K&W block seal head gasket repair in a few days ago, but it still gets hot once in a while. it's a cheap and temporary fix to buy me some time. 

so let me know if you still want the starliner or if you have your eye on another car. either way, i'm workin on cleaning up the mess


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 9 2009, 12:49 PM~15312772
> *the impala is lookin fuckin sweet SWEETDREAMER..NICE ASS WORK BROTHA.. :cheesy:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

Well i was going to go low low with the stang.
but changed my mind after putting my drag tires under the car,
so I'm going muscle car with it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 5 2009, 06:38 PM~15278592
> *i was hoping to join in on this build, but the fuckin car has a blown head gasket. JUST MY FUCKIN LUCK :angry: getting new thermostat, flushing radiator, all kinds of shit and all goes down to the head gasket. been dumping & money in that bitch and getting me pissed off. :angry:
> *


i was gonna say something when u first posted that u got that Deville.... nice lookin cars... but big pieces of shit.... once it overheats.... you are lookin at a new motor or major rebuild.... aluminum motors don't like heat....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 9 2009, 11:29 PM~15317642
> *i was gonna say something when u first posted that u got that Deville.... nice lookin cars... but big pieces of shit.... once it overheats.... you are lookin at a new motor or major rebuild.... aluminum motors don't like heat....
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 9 2009, 08:41 PM~15317721
> *
> *


homie u know what i'm talkin about.... u gotta keep that thing in shape.... one overheat and its thru....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 9 2009, 07:43 AM~15310578
> *
> *


Just make it nice and slim that will make it look chique ands different!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Oct 10 2009, 01:50 AM~15317340
> *Well i was going to go low low with the stang.
> but changed my mind after putting my drag tires under the car,
> so I'm going muscle car with it
> ...





:0 nice choice


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

^^^thanks bro, I thought so.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 10 2009, 02:05 PM~15318296
> *Just make it nice and slim that will make it look chique ands different!
> *



Thanks J


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

dont completely count me out. I went and got some materials this weekend for a working front end setup on the crew cab. I wanna do a negative cambered rearend, but cant come across anotehr Mazda RX-7 rearend like i did with cadzilla.
I did however put a rollpan on friday and mocked the tail light in to get an idea what she'll look like...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

dont completely count me out. I went and got some materials this weekend for a working front end setup on the crew cab. I wanna do a negative cambered rearend, but cant come across anotehr Mazda RX-7 rearend like i did with cadzilla.
I did however put a rollpan on friday and mocked the tail light in to get an idea what she'll look like...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good bri


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 11 2009, 09:47 PM~15327764
> *looks good bri
> *


x-2 hope you will be able to join us homie.Ive been slow going too.I just need time.Anyway looks good bro!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im still kickin, just the other night i was in a really bad funk. Over the top with stress--but its cool, im throwin down and ready to take names. :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 9 2009, 06:30 AM~15310172
> *IMPALA PRESIDENT
> 
> More foil and Caddy grill
> ...


i really like this one  :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 9 2009, 10:29 PM~15317642
> *i was gonna say something when u first posted that u got that Deville.... nice lookin cars... but big pieces of shit.... once it overheats.... you are lookin at a new motor or major rebuild.... aluminum motors don't like heat....
> *


yeah, didn't realize it was an aluminum block till after i bought the damn thing. always have to keep it local. street driving gets hot, freeways it stays cool...sometimes. other than that, it's now become a pain in the ass to drive. 

anyways, nice build guys!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats why im NOT a fan of caddys...the only one i care for is the new CTS-V, cuz it growls like a GTO/Vette and it means business!

Tho, my dad does have his caddy for sale 89 Caddy Allante 2 seater convertible, come with the ferrari top end (stock), pearl white with black top ( has a hard top colored same as the car). :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

SHIT LOOKS SERIOUS UP IN HERE!!!! KEEP UP THAT KILLER WORK HOMIES!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 12 2009, 04:25 PM~15333539
> *SHIT LOOKS SERIOUS UP IN HERE!!!!  KEEP UP THAT KILLER WORK HOMIES!!!!!!!
> *


X 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the phantom grille is done on the crew cab, and the pillar for the window on the 3rd & 4th door is put in, made all out of .32 brass wire. i did take pics, but havent uploaded them yet. 

Imma have to rethink the front end, the shit i got is too big up front and this hobbytown dont sell any styrene tube/square, or wire encased in plastic...so gotta come up with a new idea on that.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ok, so i got bored and uploaded them....


























im puttin my work in...who else is in this thing? :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 13 2009, 04:19 AM~15336176
> *ok, so i got bored and uploaded them....
> 
> 
> ...



Really dig this


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

LAYED THE PRIMER DOWN NOW SANDING A LITTLE TO GET THE FLAWS OUT AND THEN ANOTHER COAT...HERE ARE SOME TEASERS.....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good brian...
airbrushmaster looks good but imo it would look alot better without the rear flares... maby use the charger rear wheel wells


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i hate to admit it, but i agree as well...if it had flares up front it would look right...


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

WHAT ARE FLAIRS PLEASE EXPLAIN???


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

those things over the rear wheel wells..are called flairs


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

AHHHHH!!!!! THERE GOING TO BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i finally got to work on a new idea after lookin at the crew with the stock 99 grille i wanted something diff so i started lookin threw old mags for ideas and i saw a couple badass gmcs so i wanted to try to mod a 99 grille to make it a sierra.....
the trucks that inspired me 








the pieces








quick mock up with tape

























still neads some fine tuning this is the first primer after some putty


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SICK WORK ON THE GRILL THAT'S BAD ASS... HERE IS AN UPDATE OF MY PROGRESS... I THOUGHT THAT NOT HAVING AN OPERATING HOOD WOULD NOT BE COOL SO HERE IS THE RESULT... STILL NEED TO HINGE IT ...


























I ALSO CLEANED UP MY FRAME TOO PICKS LATER...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got the other door cut open, had to glue in some bars to support the front cap, cause once i cut open the other door the only thing holding the front cap on was the rocker panels. but i will cut those bars out when i get ready to put the glass in.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Oct 14 2009, 12:34 AM~15350418
> *SICK WORK ON THE GRILL THAT'S BAD ASS... HERE IS AN UPDATE OF MY PROGRESS... I THOUGHT THAT NOT HAVING AN OPERATING HOOD WOULD NOT BE COOL SO HERE IS THE RESULT... STILL NEED TO HINGE IT ...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn....did you just scribe the lines?If so what did you do/use?Looks nice and straight.Good luck on that build homie!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Oct 14 2009, 01:34 AM~15350418
> *SICK WORK ON THE GRILL THAT'S BAD ASS... HERE IS AN UPDATE OF MY PROGRESS... I THOUGHT THAT NOT HAVING AN OPERATING HOOD WOULD NOT BE COOL SO HERE IS THE RESULT... STILL NEED TO HINGE IT ...
> 
> 
> ...




thats serious  i cant wait to see this finished


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

I USED AN EXACTO BLADE AND WENT REALLY SLOW... IT TOOK ME ABOUT A HALF HOUR THATS HOW SLOW... ONCE I BROKE THROUGH THE BOTTOM ON AN AREA I USED A THIN SAW BLADE FOR AN EXACTO BLADE.... MORE PICS COMING TODAY I HOPE.. TRYING TO GET THE FRAME PAINTED AND ROLLING....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 13 2009, 10:05 PM~15350128
> *i finally got to work on a new idea after lookin at the crew with the stock 99 grille i wanted something diff so i started lookin threw old mags for ideas and i saw a couple badass gmcs so i wanted to try to mod a 99 grille to make it a sierra.....
> the trucks that inspired me
> 
> ...



nice idea on checkin the mags...lots of useful info and shit in there...should be a cool lookin lil ride when done.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Oct 13 2009, 11:33 AM~15340846
> *LAYED THE PRIMER DOWN NOW SANDING A LITTLE TO GET THE FLAWS OUT AND THEN ANOTHER COAT...HERE ARE SOME TEASERS.....
> 
> 
> ...


gotta keep an eye on this one


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i almost have the engine done









and FINALLY made some hinges that i like on the 70...thanks undercover impala for the help!!!!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

hey sonoma who makes the resin crew cab? or where can i get one?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lookin' good homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the crew cab is a twinn exclusive casting. Get with him or Mr. Biggs..they'll hook ya up. :biggrin: it comes with a dually bed, resin frame interior tub, seat & gas tank.. think it was listed at $45


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Oct 13 2009, 08:33 AM~15340846
> *LAYED THE PRIMER DOWN NOW SANDING A LITTLE TO GET THE FLAWS OUT AND THEN ANOTHER COAT...HERE ARE SOME TEASERS.....
> 
> 
> ...


that front clip fits nice bro!! im likin it alot, and i dont even like dodge! :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THANKS BRO.... ITS BEEN A LONG ROAD WITH THIS ONE ALOT OF MODIFYING


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^ Things are looking nice inhere..... :biggrin: 


Still working on the IMPALA PRESIDENT

Mica Smokesilver Blacktop

mostly done got to ad some more details in the interior hope you like it .


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 17 2009, 06:22 AM~15385695
> *^ Things are looking nice inhere..... :biggrin:
> Still working on the IMPALA PRESIDENT
> 
> ...


Looks great Roy!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 17 2009, 09:22 AM~15385695
> *^ Things are looking nice inhere..... :biggrin:
> Still working on the IMPALA PRESIDENT
> 
> ...






thats sick bro!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ THANKS J & JEFF


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

gotta finish up the front suspension, and wire and plum the motor  


shes comein along slowly


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

elco lookin good jeff


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 18 2009, 06:35 AM~15390288
> *elco lookin good jeff
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 18 2009, 12:35 AM~15390288
> *elco lookin good jeff
> *


x3


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: 

THANKS FELLAS, ITS COMEIN ALONG SLOWLY!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 17 2009, 10:34 PM~15389937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Elky is bad a$$ bro !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THROWING IT DOWN UP IN HERE!!!! LOOKING GOOD BROTHAS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 19 2009, 10:15 AM~15399450
> *Elky is bad a$$ bro !!!!!!!!!
> 
> *






:biggrin: thanks brother


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 17 2009, 06:22 AM~15385695
> *^ Things are looking nice inhere..... :biggrin:
> Still working on the IMPALA PRESIDENT
> 
> ...


 :0 ..Superbe...!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 17 2009, 08:22 AM~15385695
> *^ Things are looking nice inhere..... :biggrin:
> Still working on the IMPALA PRESIDENT
> 
> ...



that looking super nice


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin bad as hell brothas ..very nice work goin on up in here..


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got some work done on the trunk. not quite done with it yet


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 19 2009, 08:04 PM~15407275
> *got some work done on the trunk. not quite done with it yet
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck!! That looks sick bro. Cant wait to see this one done


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 20 2009, 12:55 AM~15408828
> *Fuck!! That looks sick bro. Cant wait to see this one done
> *


thanks bro... me either lol :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

6 pumps? no batts


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 20 2009, 01:48 AM~15409451
> *6 pumps? no batts
> *


there are beauty panels on each side to cover them .... thank you


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 r they not in the pics just posted or am i missing something


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 20 2009, 01:56 AM~15409521
> *:0 r they not in the pics just posted or am i missing something
> *




know that they will be there............ damn!! youve been around the model section for years now, and i still havent seen anything youve built!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 20 2009, 01:56 AM~15409521
> *:0 r they not in the pics just posted or am i missing something
> *


they are in there just not very defined yet. guess i will have to post another pic to prove it later :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

my modelhaus stuff came.. yesterday. nobody bothered to tell me about it but dah well, im workin on it now,,


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got started on the other side of the interior, got it all cut out and started putting in some trim pieces.








then started building the door jams for the interior also. now all thats left on the interior is some more trim pieces and some bondo to bring it all together. 








and here's a shot of the front door jam.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF WORK ! YOU GOT A STOCK CHASSIE , PROMO, OR YOU BUILDING A CUSTOM 1 ?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

im building a custom one


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 22 2009, 02:31 PM~15431923
> *got started on the other side of the interior, got it all cut out and started putting in some trim pieces.
> 
> 
> ...



NICE ... :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got the interior almost wrapped up


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got bondo on it, now i need to sand it smooth and prime it. so far it's lookn good.








also while i had the bondo out i shaved the door handels too.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 23 2009, 05:11 AM~15439705
> *got the interior almost wrapped up
> 
> 
> ...


This is gonna look GREAT


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 23 2009, 11:30 AM~15444214
> *This is gonna look GREAT
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got started on my tailgate this weekend.








had to build panels on the inside of the tailgate to cover up the hinges. and started bondoing the handel and the iner panel.








after i done that i primed it, but as u can tell i got some more body work to do.








but this is how it looks today, so some more bondo and sanding and some primer it should be lookn smooth soon.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya ..all the rides are lookin sick guys..hella nice work goin on up in here..keep it up..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

anybody home? lol


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 27 2009, 02:06 PM~15478886
> *anybody home? lol
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks good fellas :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

X2

got some primer laid down on numerous projects in here and for up and coming ideas. And i got around not having to dip the crew cab in bleech-wite at all.... :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 27 2009, 05:06 AM~15478886
> *anybody home? lol
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like my homie david's ride looks good bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 27 2009, 05:06 AM~15478886
> *anybody home? lol
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like my homie david's ride looks good bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lookin' good homies !!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 27 2009, 06:35 PM~15484328
> *that looks like my homie david's ride looks good bro
> *


oldskool 67? its a replica!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

a teaser photo before i prime it again.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO I GOT SOME PICS GOING UP LATER TODAY ON MY BUILD....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookn bad ass man!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 29 2009, 12:19 AM~15494904
> *lookn bad ass man!!!!
> *



X2 those side skirts look SICK on it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 28 2009, 04:35 AM~15490058
> *a teaser photo before i prime it again.
> 
> 
> ...



as cut up as it is, you'd think it would collapse....amazing work man. I see that the tailgate got some hinge to it--definitely caught my eye since thats one of my major mods that i try to do..lol. It also looks like a build i did a year or two ago...had lights underneath it, waverunner front bumber blown 454SS and tons of mods--if ya saw my showcase file ya probably saw it. Same wheels & everything (except mine wasnt that cut up) :biggrin: 

After getting around dipping the crew cab (inside secret there), primed complete bed & cab for the crew cab...shes baby smooth. 

And this is back in primer,








getting it ready for a two-tone of the same orange & silver with a touch of black to break it up--to go with the rims & other shit on the truck....now if i can get a non-humid day and it not be raining. :uh:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for that comment slammd


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

CALLING ALL DYNASY M.C.C. MEMBERS--I NEED YOUR VOTES.
IF CLUB MEMBERS WOULD LIKE TO HELP ME OUT I WOULD LIKE YOU TO GO TO MINITRUCKINWEB.COM AND VOTE FOR CHEVYGUY97 PLEASE. go to the web site and u will see a pic of a cut up blazer on the home page,that says round 3 summery, click on that and vote for chevyguy97 please. thank you
http://www.minitruckinweb.com/webonly/1027...mary/index.html
or just click on this link.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 29 2009, 05:05 AM~15501462
> *CALLING ALL DYNASY M.C.C. MEMBERS--I NEED YOUR VOTES.
> IF CLUB MEMBERS WOULD LIKE TO HELP ME OUT I WOULD LIKE YOU TO GO TO MINITRUCKINWEB.COM AND VOTE  FOR CHEVYGUY97 PLEASE. go to the web site and u will see a pic of a cut up blazer on the home page,that says round 3 summery, click on that and vote for chevyguy97 please. thank you
> http://www.minitruckinweb.com/webonly/1027...mary/index.html
> ...


and i may be a new dynasty member and am also in the build off... vote for hocknberry's blue and white toyota! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap..he beat me to it..
*
guys please welcome our new member Hocknberry*

welcome to the Big D...now show some pics of ya shit :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh..and one step closer for the forgotten xplorer to be done...interior was sprayed today of the bottom color...so now i can wire up amplifiers to subs/widescreen tv..etc.. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 29 2009, 07:23 PM~15508814
> *yeap..he beat me to it..
> 
> guys please welcome our new member Hocknberry
> ...


whats up Dynasty, i'm the F.N.G. in Dynasty, and as instructed to do... here's a few pics of the many builds and wip's i got on my shelves......
first 2 trucks are the most recent, they were in two different build off's for mini truckin magazine, then i'll just post what ever i have currently on photobucket, L8TRZ!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not bad but we have two different posts...this is the build off thread..

drop the pics in the family thread. Dynasty M.C.C.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 29 2009, 07:56 PM~15509235
> *not bad but we have two different posts...this is the build off thread..
> 
> drop the pics in the family thread.  Dynasty M.C.C.
> *


shit, my bad, i just saw ur post and jumped on it! my bad, sorry all....... fuckin new guy!! :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ehh dont worry about..were all fuctard now and again...just dont let it be a trend..or we'll just start laughing and callin you tard for unapparant reasons :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 29 2009, 08:13 PM~15509425
> *ehh dont worry about..were all fuctard now and again...just dont let it be a trend..or we'll just start laughing and callin you tard for unapparant reasons :biggrin:
> *


LOL, i'll try not to "Corky" the thread anymore!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

anyways..ive got high speed internet now..so sling some damn pics up...

im in the process of doing the Orange Crush 1/20 over..if it doesnt stay in primer for the show coming up... :biggrin: as for the crew cab its sitting pretty for the moment. And crewzer just got another shot of primer


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got some door panels built for the driver side.









this is what the other door panel looks like and got the doors and tailgate reprimed.









and this is what the hole truck looks like primed down and almost ready for paint.









a little more wet sanding and i think im ready for paint. i think im going with a candy green. but not sure just yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 31 2009, 09:23 AM~15521006
> *got some door panels built for the driver side.
> 
> 
> ...





them door panels look real good bro


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks, it's my first time building door panels from scratch, i have mautofied door panels before, but never made my own. i think they came out pretty good.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

your tailgate looks almost identical to the xplorer's rear hatch..lookin good man :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

those panels came out nice man! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 31 2009, 08:23 AM~15521006
> *got some door panels built for the driver side.
> 
> 
> ...


This thing is gonna be bad ass bro.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 31 2009, 10:14 AM~15521681
> *your tailgate looks almost identical to the xplorer's rear hatch..lookin good man :biggrin:
> *


i think i did see a pic of a tail gate u did and that's were i got the idea from. i liked the way yours looked. so i thought i would use it on my model too.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I GOT A QUESTION FOR YA'LL, i need help on a color. i have never painted a model candy green before, i'm just not into green, i'm more of a blue person, so my question is, if i paint the body candy green, then what color should i use on the interior?????


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 1 2009, 07:09 AM~15527110
> *I GOT A QUESTION FOR YA'LL, i need help on a color. i have never painted a model candy green before, i'm just not into green, i'm more of a blue person, so my question is, if i paint the body candy green, then what color should i use on the interior?????
> *


When I do Kandy green, I like using white interior for a leather look . But if I wnat a custom look I'll do various shades of green in patterns like the hotrod guys do or flocking used in the same matter.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 1 2009, 07:15 AM~15527114
> *When I do Kandy green, I like using white interior for a leather look . But if I wnat a custom look I'll do various shades of green in patterns like the hotrod guys do or flocking used in the same matter.
> *


Yeah flat white paint and green flocking would look great.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

FINISHED


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 2 2009, 01:38 AM~15534442
> *FINISHED
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man. alot of detail work


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 2 2009, 09:38 AM~15534442
> *FINISHED
> 
> 
> ...



Man that Monte looks GREAT....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 2 2009, 07:53 AM~15535029
> *Man that Monte looks GREAT....
> *


 X 10


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 31 2009, 08:23 AM~15521006
> *got some door panels built for the driver side.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 2 2009, 03:38 AM~15534442
> *FINISHED
> 
> 
> ...





damn E :0 that shit looks real good :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks guys!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i gotta get some pics of whats been happenin here. Havent touched the crew cab, it'll be a bit before i can touch it, i gotta get supplies from Atlanta cuz they dont carry plastic tubing shit here..so i can build the front end. The F-1 was supposedly finished...now it is for sure with a new attitude. Oh and the 1:1 replica got some attention too

Itll be later tonight before i can post em up. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well got some work on the speeker box for the chevy. i have not put speekers in it yet, i am still lookn through dub citys to see witch one i am robbing speekers out of. but this is what i got done onit.










DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY SPEEKERS THEY WANT TO GET RID OF ???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 3 2009, 08:19 AM~15546621
> *well got some work on the speeker box for the chevy. i have not put speekers in it yet, i am still lookn through dub citys to see witch one i am robbing speekers out of. but this is what i got done onit.
> 
> 
> ...




that looks fly brother  



hit up rick (phatras) over at scale dreams he might be able to help you out with them speakers bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep !!!!!!!!!!!!! Scale dreams should have em


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks i will go over there an check them out.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good chevyguy decide on a color yet?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 3 2009, 05:31 PM~15551946
> *lookin good chevyguy decide on a color yet?
> *


yeah i think im going with a brownish, tan looking lether, for the interior. i think it's going to give it that show truck look. i think the white would be more for a lowrider car, so im going with the lether. it's going to look good with the kandy green. and i am puting in my order for some speekers and amps, and a ps2 for the build from scaledreams.com rick is hookn me up with that.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok got some speekers on there way, should have them soon and then i will finish up the speeker box, then start putting the interior back together. i picked up my candy apple green paint today. i hope to have the body painted by sometime next week (i hope) lol. i can see the finish line. lol.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..your farther than i am..the crew cab is sitting. the Crewzer got attention, put in the tail lights (for the model show), hand built a set of exhaust thats REALLY snug between the frame & firewall. Also put in a clear plastic piece on the bed so ya can see all the air equipment under the bed.

Also tore apart xplorer again, adding side windows (smoked tint plastic), adding amps (thanks low&beyond) and wiring all that jazzy shit up. Hopefully before the shows here this thing should be DONE!!! Its only been a good 2 year project..LOL


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME UPDATE PICS!!!!!

























HERE SHE IS ALL PRIMED UP....









MORE COMING SOON....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin sweet homies..nice as work goin into them rides.. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

airbrushmaster that frame looks bad azz.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

X2..it looks like an erector set or something. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

fixin to finish my 67 within the next week.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 6 2009, 10:46 AM~15581016
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 7 2009, 05:20 PM~15592895
> *fixin to finish my 67 within the next week.
> *


Presenting: *"Oldskool 67"*









































I know, not the best detailed underneath, but its gonna be just a show ride, not a FULL show one. got a "283" in it, all weathered, stock hubcaps, slammed as low as possible.Also has an A/C adapted dash. replica of this car.


























:biggrin:
Ill get better pics later maybe.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not bad man..looks close to the 1:1 to me


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 6 2009, 08:46 AM~15581016
> *HERE ARE SOME UPDATE PICS!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


also..just took another look at your rearend setup..how are you gonna run your driveshaft with that major 90 degree angle? Im askin cuz thats whats got me stumped on my xplorer


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

IM NOT GOING TO HAVE IT THAT BAD!!!!! IM GOING TO LOWER IT I WAS JUST SHOWING THAT THERE WAS A WORKABLE SUSPENSION... I DONT KNOW OF ANY KIND OF 90 DEGREE ANGLE DRIVE SHAFT... LIKE I SAID JUST A LOOK AT THE MOVABLE SUSPENSION.......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 7 2009, 05:56 PM~15594045
> *Presenting: "Oldskool 67"
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Damn, That looks almost exactly like it too. SICK!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks bro, heres the true color!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

better pics for judging


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

car looks good.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got my speekers in from rick.









now i need to finish up the interior, paint the body, and start putting this all back together.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 11 2009, 07:44 AM~15631021
> *got my speekers in from rick.
> 
> 
> ...




Somebody's about to have some fun ! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

C'mon yall.. only 42 days left, and some o yall is still slackin!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

draggin more like it. havent did shit to the crew cab...i cant find a fucking hood for it so thats really burned me out on doin it now. Crewzer...still needs some bodywork attention. 

Plus with what i got from the show today..ill doubt ill get anything done now.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i descided to do some grafix on the crew was too plain looking i may add more i havnt decided yet.... heres a pic












brian im pretty sure i got a couple hoods layin around pm ur addy and ill send you one


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: awsome


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 15 2009, 08:34 PM~15672875
> *i descided to do some grafix on the crew was too plain looking i may add more i havnt decided yet.... heres a pic
> 
> 
> ...


IM LIKING THIS ONE!!! LOVE THOSE RIMS BRO!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

cool man..pm sent


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is what i got done on the interior so far, got the carpet put in, and a mock up of were the speekers and amp will go, just got to paint them and put them in.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 16 2009, 02:34 AM~15672875
> *i descided to do some grafix on the crew was too plain looking i may add more i havnt decided yet.... heres a pic
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one .. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys just nead to figure out what else to add


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 15 2009, 08:34 PM~15672875
> *i descided to do some grafix on the crew was too plain looking i may add more i havnt decided yet.... heres a pic
> 
> 
> ...






jake this is bad ass paint work bro :0 


i would leave it just like that, and trace with some gel pens or somethin


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 15 2009, 07:34 PM~15672875
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those graffix look good homie !!!!!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 16 2009, 09:22 AM~15678065
> *jake this is bad ass paint work bro :0
> i would leave it just like that, and trace with some gel pens or somethin
> *


X2


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

clear that truck it's done. it looks good like that.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 15 2009, 05:34 PM~15672875
> *i descided to do some grafix on the crew was too plain looking i may add more i havnt decided yet.... heres a pic
> 
> 
> ...


stripe and clear it bro!! looks good!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Just want to say what a great bunch of builds that are coming out of this buildoff. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 19 2009, 10:46 AM~15711958
> *Just want to say what a great bunch of builds that are coming out of this buildoff. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



X1000 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 19 2009, 03:46 AM~15711958
> *Just want to say what a great bunch of builds that are coming out of this buildoff. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



yeh it is !

very nice rollers homies !


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

some nice ass builds. alot better than some on minitruckin. (mine)


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys im deff gonna do something with gel pens just not sure on exactly what but prally just stripe it with another blue...or should i use a diff color? what yall think?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

imma try & be in the next buildoff...seems we have two in the club that was in the top 5. Kinda tells ya what kind of group we got here (they are both rookies as well)  

Im still kinda lost with the crew cab...really went off on the civic hatch build--just tryin to get off trucks for a bit and clear my head of tailgate shit, so as far as build off kits..ill use this one for it.

















two different types of wheels, 2 piece sets ...dont know which is going.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 20 2009, 03:58 PM~15729640
> *imma try & be in the next buildoff...seems we have two in the club that was in the top 5.  Kinda tells ya what kind of group we got here  (they are both rookies as well)
> 
> Im still kinda lost with the crew cab...really went off on the civic hatch build--just tryin to get off trucks for a bit and clear my head of tailgate shit, so as far as build off kits..ill use this one for it.
> ...


comin along nice!! and why u backin off trucks bro?! whats wrong with em, u can do em up sick!! a break is good, just dont forget! lol :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well after doin the crew cab & jumpin into the toyota crew cab & getting it nearly done...ive done run out of really cool ideas to a truck, and replicas arent really that easy to do (esp. when its vague on detailed shit). 

Ive been wanting to do this kit over, the last one i did was a POS! This ones gonna different.

And im not forgetting bout my trucks..ive got 3 1/20 scale kits waitin on a build. Ill probably be building a stretch 1/20 blazer limo in a few months--so keep me in check for sick things to come.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

been kinda bizzy i will have some up to date pic's soon. just hang in there.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok this is were i'm at on this build, i got the body painted kandy green, and got the speekers painted and put in. just as soon as i get the body and interior together, i will have more pic's.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks sick brother


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

hey can i get in on this even though its already started? this would motivate me to get it done soon.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 22 2009, 06:14 AM~15743346
> *ok this is were i'm at on this build, i got the body painted kandy green, and got the speekers painted and put in. just as soon as i get the body and interior together, i will have more pic's.
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint matt! :0 is that the testors laquer by chance? looks kinda like the green i used on my hardbody


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*AVI'S ARE AVAILABLE TO UPLOAD*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Nov 22 2009, 10:08 AM~15743430
> *hey can i get in on this even though its already started?  this would motivate me to get it done soon.
> *





jump in bro, has to be done by christmas


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass chevyguy nice paint


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 22 2009, 08:14 AM~15743346
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin' good homie !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that color looks bad as hell. 

When i got into my first 1:1 model club, i showed up with a 99 chevy on 20" wires painted gold with leopard print in the bed & interior, convertible....thought i was ahead of my time. LOL It had the same color but not this good...crazy ass memory!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 22 2009, 07:17 PM~15749812
> *that color looks bad as hell.
> 
> When i got into my first 1:1 model club, i showed up with a 99 chevy on 20" wires painted gold with leopard print in the bed & interior, convertible....thought i was ahead of my time.  LOL  It had the same color but not this good...crazy ass memory!!
> *


1:1 model club??? whoa :0


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 22 2009, 02:20 PM~15745236
> *nice paint matt!  :0  is that the testors laquer by chance? looks kinda like the green i used on my hardbody
> *


the paint is DUPLI-COLOR PAINT SHOP CANDY COAT. u can buy it off the shelf at o'reilly auto parts, first i laid down a silver base, then i put this candy apple green over it. when u use this just make sure that your silver base dries good before putting down the candy coat. they also have a candy apple red, i might get the candy apple red for the next build i do.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well here is a little teaser photo. got the interior in and the doors hung, still gota put the seats in and still got some work on the door panels. when mocking up the door panels i did not have the dash in the truck, now that the dash is in, the door panels are hitting it when i close the doors, but a little reshaping and sanding and that problem should be fixed. got it sitting on the frame for this pic. almost done.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn i neada get in gear and work on my damn dually been smokin too much and playin too much damn ps3 lmao uffin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

My dime got set aside due to frustration issues :angry: . Lol. But im starting an Alternomad for baby momma. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

this is what i'm workin on right now


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

car looks good man.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 25 2009, 05:25 AM~15772043
> *this is what i'm workin on right now
> 
> 
> ...



Nice you gonna put tha blue neon in the back under it?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 26 2009, 09:41 AM~15787735
> *Nice you gonna put tha blue neon in the back under it?
> *




OOOOO ! That ish would look good ! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 24 2009, 04:03 PM~15769206
> *damn i neada get in gear and work on my damn dually been smokin too much and playin too much damn ps3 lmao uffin:
> *



almost the same story here..Forza 3 & COD MW2 and the new GTA has been getting ahold of my attention more & more. Its cold & the shop i work in has NO heat & is barely insulated--so most of my building may happen during the day.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

my garage dont have heat either so i havnt been out much i neada get something soon not much time left


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

ALRIGHT GUYS HERE IS AN UPDATE ON THE TWISTED ENVY BUILD... ITS COMING ALONG... BEEN FOCUSING ON SCHOOL.... COLLEGE IS A BITCH... ESSAYS AND REACTION PAPERS TEST SHIT ITS ALMOST A FULL TIME JOB... ANYWAY ENOUGH WITH THE BITCHING HERE IS WHAT YOU CAME TO SEE... ENJOY....

































HERE IS A MOCK UP OF THE INTERIOR... I MADE THE SEATS FROM THE OLD ONES THAT COME WITH THE DAKOTA BUT I MIGHT GO KUSTOM ON THE SEATS AND MAKE A SEAT.... DEPENDS ON TIME!!!!! BEFORE MOD SEATS AND AFTER....

















WELL LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Truck is looking good. Doing a good fab job on the cab.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THX BRO!!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

man that is awesome !!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

IT HAS BEEN A ROUGH ROAD THIS IS MY FIRST FULL KUSTOM I HAVE DONE... FROM FRAME UP... EVEN MY FIRST FRONT END CONVERSION... ITS COMING ALONG...THXS FOR THE COMMENT....


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

great job. looks sick so far.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that console is bad ass looking, i like the holes init, it matches the frame.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

WOW. Looking good. Nice work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap..thats just far out man! for that to be your first..i hate to see what ya come up with later on.. :biggrin: 

that definitely looks cool, even with that rear fender lip


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

too bad u didnt get it done for the mini truckin build off! that came out niiiice! :biggrin:


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

looks badass.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Im NOT dead....LOL.Just working and Holiday/family crap.I got a little progres done today.Great work going on by everyone else!!I HOPE I can get this done by the deadline.
Kinda cheatin' on the frame...








Ass end getting tha' putty..








And the rest...
















Putty for the rest of the mods...

















Sorry to my Dynasty Familia for slacking....Work,adoption,holidays make for a bitch for me to build.And Dropped....I have a suprise coming to you to make up for my slack-ness.I think you will like.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: looks good bro :biggrin: :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 28 2009, 08:55 AM~15804362
> *:0  :biggrin:  looks good bro :biggrin:  :0
> *




X 2 !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

x3 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i dont consider that cheating...thats custom and gets a ++ in my eyes. Lookin damn good!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got the interor done in my truck.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

here is a pic of the back.










i will have more pic's of the truck up soon. i am almost done. just some tweeking left to do, and im done.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SICK TRUCK BRO... I TRYED I JUST DIDNT GET IT DONE... TO MUCH STUFF GOING ON...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

a shot of the top of it.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass man nice work


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 28 2009, 08:14 PM~15807691
> *a shot of the top of it.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good homie !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 28 2009, 09:18 PM~15807722
> *Looks good homie !
> *


x2 THATS BADAZZ HOMIE!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

it was such a nice day, that i had to take the truck outside for a photo shoot. and u can realy tell how good the paint looks in the sun.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

here is a shot of it outside all opened up.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i wanna see how u got the suspension hooked up


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 28 2009, 09:18 PM~15808114
> *i wanna see how u got the suspension hooked up
> *


X2


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 28 2009, 08:18 PM~15808114
> *i wanna see how u got the suspension hooked up
> *


really hard to see the suspension, its just a 4-link with bags on axel in the rear, and custom built the front. i will try to show a pic of it, but i already glued the frame to the truck, and forgot to take a pic of the frame before gluing it. lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Nov 28 2009, 12:47 AM~15803272
> *Im NOT dead....LOL.Just working and Holiday/family crap.I got a little progres done today.Great work going on by everyone else!!I HOPE I can get this done by the deadline.
> Kinda cheatin' on the frame...
> 
> ...


Lookz good doodz.I need to get back to buildin mine one day.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 28 2009, 11:44 PM~15809506
> *Lookz good doodz.I need to get back to buildin mine one day.
> *



No-no.You NEED to send me yours because its a lonely little truck out there.Besides...you arent going to finish it anyway....Just send it to me.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Nov 29 2009, 12:00 AM~15810058
> *No-no.You NEED to send me yours because its a lonely little truck out there.Besides...you arent going to finish it anyway....Just send it to me.
> *


Hahaha.Just for that its coming back to the bench in about 2 weeks.I need to finish my chevelle first.Then its playtime for Layd Out.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Nov 27 2009, 08:47 PM~15803272
> *Im NOT dead....LOL.Just working and Holiday/family crap.I got a little progres done today.Great work going on by everyone else!!I HOPE I can get this done by the deadline.
> Kinda cheatin' on the frame...
> 
> ...


cut the bed shorter while you're doin that....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

whats the surpise?!?!!! :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 29 2009, 05:09 AM~15811398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap that shit looks sick chevyguy   great job on the truck bro looks sweet


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 29 2009, 03:09 AM~15811398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


take the hood off and get some pics.... turn the truck over and show the bottom :uh:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 29 2009, 10:04 PM~15816175
> *take the hood off and get some pics.... turn the truck over and show the bottom  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 29 2009, 01:13 AM~15810158
> *cut the bed shorter while you're doin that....
> *


Negative homie...EVERYBODY does that.Im trying to be different....Which is not the normal thing.LOL.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i dig seeing a laid out longbed over a shortbed nowadays IMO.

chevyguy, thats an amazing piece your built.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 29 2009, 11:36 PM~15817330
> *i dig seeing a laid out longbed over a shortbed nowadays IMO.
> 
> chevyguy, thats an amazing piece your built.
> *


I agree Chevyguy....that is a great build.The ONLY thing I would add is paint the right and left corners of the windshield the same body color so it would look like there is a pillar.OR...you could build a small pillar and display with the doors open??


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Nov 29 2009, 11:25 PM~15818001
> *I agree Chevyguy....that is a great build.The ONLY thing I would add is paint the right and left corners of the windshield the same body color so it would look like there is a pillar.OR...you could build a small pillar and display with the doors open??
> *


yeah i wanted to paint the sides of the windshield, but the only thing about the candy paint i have is that i can't use a paint brush with it. it's just to thin of a paint, but i guess i could use some realy thin flat plastic and paint it and glue it on the sides of the glass. i'm going to look into doing that.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 29 2009, 08:09 AM~15811398
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That mutha is so sweeeeet ! Killa build homie !


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

here is a pic of the frame before i finished it and put it under the truck









here is a pic of the bottem of the truck.









and here is a pic of the motor in the truck


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 30 2009, 07:08 AM~15819983
> *yeah i wanted to paint the sides of the windshield, but the only thing about the candy paint i have is that i can't use a paint brush with it. it's just to thin of a paint, but i guess i could use some realy thin flat plastic and paint it and glue it on the sides of the glass. i'm going to look into doing that.
> *



LOL...shit I wouldnt worry about it.Looks GREAT as is.I just noticed it thats all.Killer builds you have!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comments on the truck, i realy had a lot of fun building it, to show what i can do for the club. just hope it's good enuff for this build off.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 30 2009, 09:30 AM~15822631
> *thanks for the comments on the truck, i realy had a lot of fun building it, to show what i can do for the club. just hope it's good enuff for this build off.
> *


never questioned the quality of the build.... just wanted to see the chassis for reference


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

makin a rookie sweat looks like to me! lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well my shit dont add up to the beautiful green truck ^^ there, but my lil civic has got just about as many mods in the exterior... i am touching up my front airdam, as well as the custom headlights....ah shit ill shutup and show pics dmanit


































its gonna be around that ride height, with those big ass tire/rims, im not doin some stupid ass super neg. camber to get it to lay out. Ive accepted that its not gonna go there! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Civic is lookin sick brother!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 1 2009, 08:21 PM~15839104
> *well my shit dont add up to the beautiful green truck ^^ there, but my lil civic has got just about as many mods in the exterior...  i am touching up my front airdam, as well as the custom headlights....ah shit ill shutup and show pics dmanit
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful comes after paint, u'll get it there!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this contest is almost over, ya'll better get the glue out. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

waitin on the sub box to dry with putty, then paint, then assembly. :biggrin: 

Im gonna be a close one on this buildoff.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so its over on the 16th or the 30th!? :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i was building the motor thinking about making the tube between the engine and tranny on the vette motor hen i had a crazy idea to make it a mid engine using part of a transmission from a 99 and part of the vette transmission to try and make a side shaft transmission ok now that i confused everybody heres some pics lol
















i still got to do the whole interior and suspension and fix some paint from cutting the bed and alot of other shit...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 7 2009, 06:52 PM~15904472
> *i was building the motor thinking about making the tube between the engine and tranny on the vette motor hen i had a crazy idea to make it a mid engine using part of a transmission from a 99 and part of the vette transmission to try and make a side shaft transmission ok now that i confused everybody heres some pics lol
> 
> 
> ...


thats crazy! u gonna throw the bag set up under the hood then?


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

UPDATES COMING TOMORROW BUILDS ARE LOOKING SICK GUYS...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ thats kinda the thought i had for the nomad, but that was shot down....anyways, nice mod there. The crazy ones are the fuckers that make ya work for it. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh by the way, my hatch has paint on it :biggrin: , my middle finger is covered in it! Thats ok, cuz im getting two projects done at the same time--another one yall dont even know about :0 :biggrin: 

i gotta throw the second color to the hatch tomorrow--oh, and i have an awesome ass work room now, not big but cozy and workable! Pics soon!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

MOTOVATION










JUST TRING TO KEEP THE MOMENTUM GOING. EVERYONE IS DOING A GREAT JOB, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED BUILDS.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

WHAT KIND OF GEL PINS DO YOU GUYS USE.... DO YOU HAVE A PICTURE I WANT TO GET SOME....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 8 2009, 04:01 PM~15915191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is ur stripe from gel pen or paint? looks good!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

better be puttin in some long hours to get that sucker done jake!

my hatch has a two-tone now, but i gotta fix it first. Wheels are going viper gts blue with the aluminum lip--should give it that urban racer look to it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 8 2009, 05:01 PM~15915191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah jake give us some info on those gel pins. i will get some friday.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shot my second flavor & clear last night & hit the top with my thumb and the upper deckwing as well...not feeling this 2-tone but with a widebody kit, its impossible to get a good line to go with other than the obvious bodyline.

Ill probably do a pinstripe to break the two up some more.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 10 2009, 12:56 AM~15927943
> *shot my second flavor & clear last night & hit the top with my thumb and the upper deckwing as well...not feeling this 2-tone but with a widebody kit, its impossible to get a good line to go with other than the obvious bodyline.
> 
> Ill probably do a pinstripe to break the two up some more.
> ...



Love the bodywork on this one bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i used gel pens on it just some cheapos from biglots got like 50 or so in a tin case for 10 bucx last year i saw them last time i went to about a week ago....im about half done fabing the interior i prolly wont get done in time since i got to paint stuff and its been like 20 degrees guess thats what i get for wasting time


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

[/quote]

man that blue is awesome, what kinda blue is that if ya don't mind me asking.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good brian i like the sceme..................

i finally got some work done on the interior today worked a couple hours heres what i got done


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya homies the rides are lookin sick,..nice ass work comin outta here.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 10 2009, 05:35 PM~15940613
> *looks good brian i like the sceme..................
> 
> i finally got some work done on the interior today worked a couple hours heres what i got done
> ...


lookin good bro! u gotta love some sracth built goodies!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the color(s) are testors laquer diamond dust and model master Viper GTS blue pearl with model master high gloss clear.

I reapplied primer to the top and resprayed dust & clear, its fine now, the interior still a real pain tho. A friend gave me some giutar picks to use for applying my putty, since it has nice rounded curves on it.

nice porsche look jake..lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys i almost did a sound system under the hood but im doin 4 subs in the console...i nead to figure a way to get some shit painted but i dont have a big enouph heater in my garage.
im thinkin about using plastic and making a small paint booth that i can heat up fast and get some painting done...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

come on down here, i got a full setup booth that warms up in 10 minutes at 32 degrees outside..LOL. How else can i pull off paint jobs in somewhat winter? haha.
Send em here! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea ill be there in a min lmao


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok this needs some updates, how far is everyone from the finish line, i would like to know who will finish. take a pic of how your build looks today and post it. lets see some progress.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SORRY IT HAS TAKEN SO LONG FOR UPDATES FROM NOW ON ILL BE WORKING ON IT.. DAY IN AND DAY OUT... NO MORE SCHOOL TIL FEB 2010 GOT TO LOVE FALL BREAK FROM COLLEGE.. ANYWAY HERE WE GO....HERE ARE UPDATES AS ASKED WILL FINISH BY DEADLINE....

CAREFULLY PLANNING!!!








THEN EXECUTED...








































INTERIOR JUST ABOUT DONE...
















KUSTOM AIR CLEANER








ELECTRIC FAN


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

WORKING ON KUSTOM EXHAUST AND CLEANER ALSO FINISHING THE ENGINE.... ALL I HAVE LEFT IS THE ENGINE ALMOST DONE, A LITTLE WIRING, AND MINOR DETAILS... HERE IS THE REST OF THE PICKS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

them seats are sick bro, some real nice detail work on that whip


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 15 2009, 02:07 PM~15988599
> *SORRY IT HAS TAKEN SO LONG FOR UPDATES FROM NOW ON ILL BE WORKING ON IT.. DAY IN AND DAY OUT... NO MORE SCHOOL TIL FEB 2010 GOT TO LOVE FALL BREAK FROM COLLEGE.. ANYWAY HERE WE GO....HERE ARE UPDATES AS ASKED WILL FINISH BY DEADLINE....
> 
> CAREFULLY PLANNING!!!
> ...


Cool idea with the seats. I might have to try that one day.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ooh thats nice!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 2 2009, 07:45 AM~15247227
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa! Tattoo's truck! I wonder whatever became of it. he was on SSM for awhile and started an airbag bracket website and then I never heard about him again.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THANKS GUYS ITS COMING ALONG....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Dec 15 2009, 05:47 PM~15990099
> *Whoa! Tattoo's truck! I wonder whatever became of it. he was on SSM for awhile and started an airbag bracket website and then I never heard about him again.
> *


That photo shoot was the last time i seen anything about that truck or anything about him. It was so long i forgot what his name was.


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

ahhh dang


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 15 2009, 12:07 PM~15988599
> *SORRY IT HAS TAKEN SO LONG FOR UPDATES FROM NOW ON ILL BE WORKING ON IT.. DAY IN AND DAY OUT... NO MORE SCHOOL TIL FEB 2010 GOT TO LOVE FALL BREAK FROM COLLEGE.. ANYWAY HERE WE GO....HERE ARE UPDATES AS ASKED WILL FINISH BY DEADLINE....
> 
> CAREFULLY PLANNING!!!
> ...


scorin some point with that interior bro!! very nice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Who all is done? 8 days left in the buildoff.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I stepped out a while ago. I maybe had 30 minutes a week to work on it and i wasn't getting close to getting anything done on it. That and it was pissing me off so i boxed it up and set it aside for now.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i'm done. this is my build. a 92' G.M.C. bagged, and bodied. painted kandy apple green, on some 22's.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 15 2009, 10:42 PM~15993014
> *Who all is done? 8 days left in the buildoff.
> *


i been done for a month now lol,, even built another one not sure if i can use both but o well


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i been done for a minute too lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i been out since last week. :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 16 2009, 10:55 PM~16003401
> *i been out since last week. :angry:
> *





ive been out sence last month lol


my shit went right back in the box, its small stupid shit too, detail the motor and interior and im done, itll be one of the 1st done for the new year tho


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Im still in.....Im not going to post any pics till Im done.But I will describe some stuff...LOL.

Cut out interior seats to make room for a bench seat,finished all the body work just need to final sand before primer,started to finish the frame.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

5 days left. can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this build off is over on christmas day rite???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yup


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Fuckin' DYNASTY man! You guys STAY building! I guess thats why you guys are always at the Top of your game.  Tight...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks man we try.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

HEY THERE ARE SOME GUYS IN C.M.B.I. HERE TOO... THANKS FOR LETTING US IN BY THE WAY... PICS COMING ALMOST DONE...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Sorry AIRBRUSHMASTER! YOU, MAYHEM and GRIM have sick builds too! I likes your craftsmanship on your builds. ALL of C.M.B.I.!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

I WAS JUST PLAYING BRO... I CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERYONES BUILDS...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ok so judging by this topics being on the 3rd page, nobody else is gonna post up?(cept just a doodz, he stated he would post when finished) if not, ima make a poll now!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

post up that poll, let's get this shit over with lol.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

will it contain both finished & unfinished? like it matters :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 22 2009, 11:34 PM~16063203
> *ok so judging by this topics being on the 3rd page, nobody else is gonna post up?(cept just a doodz, he stated he would post when finished) if not, ima make a poll now!
> *





the build off ends christmas day


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i know that lol but its really lookin done now


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 22 2009, 11:55 PM~16063408
> *the build off ends christmas day
> *


hey are you gonna set up a tread for finished rides or just do it in this one?


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

should just post finished builds here and keep it all together in one thread.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well its going to be judged by LIL members, and this isnt a poll so make a poll.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

ALMOST DONE THE BUILD IS FINISHED IN THE MORNING RIGHT....???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 24 2009, 09:41 PM~16082171
> *ALMOST DONE THE BUILD IS FINISHED IN THE MORNING RIGHT....???
> *






in about 3 hours east. time.................. yiz zir :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2009, 06:51 PM~16082230
> *in about 3 hours east. time.................. yiz zir :biggrin:
> *


almost time, i cant wait to see who all turns out what?!!! nice build guys!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this build off was a lot of fun. i realy enjoyed building my first truck, as a new member of the DYNASTY FAMILY. can't wait to do it again. GOOD LUCK to all that finished there models.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

damn i thought it was in the morning time cali time messed me up... oh well finished my truck just needed to post pics i didnt realize we were going by east coast time....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 24 2009, 11:33 PM~16084334
> *damn i thought it was in the morning time cali time messed me up... oh well finished my truck just needed to post pics i didnt realize we were going by east coast time....
> *


post it up any way bro!!! WE wanna see!!! :biggrin:


----------

